# Pirate Canon Prop - Complete Tutorial



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Afternoon all!

Here is the final part of the canon build, but it more finishing up the details of the prop than building any specific major part, but for the sakes of ease I decided to make a new thread where I can put all 3 videos together. I am totally excited how this prop has turned out and I am hoping it inspires others to build their own.

To everyone who has commented here and/or watched the tutorials, thanks so much! I really enjoy sharing these with the community. You all give me a reason to continue to record these!








Part III. 



Part II. 



Part I. 




The finished prop!


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it's just so professional that it blows everyone away!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Halloween Cats said:


> I think it's just so professional that it blows everyone away!


The best part of building a canon is all the fun I have making jokes about it sitting in my living room. Just the other day, we asked our daughter to throw an ice cube on our orchid to water it. She asked "Where is the orchid?" To which my wife responded "It's in the living room on the shelf behind the canon." Immediately after saying it she realized just how odd her life has become when she used a canon in the living room as a frame of reference. We all had a good laugh.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

SamhainPropworks said:


> The best part of building a canon is all the fun I have making jokes about it sitting in my living room. Just the other day, we asked our daughter to throw an ice cube on our orchid to water it. She asked "Where is the orchid?" To which my wife responded "It's in the living room on the shelf behind the canon." Immediately after saying it she realized just how odd her life has become when she used a canon in the living room as a frame of reference. We all had a good laugh.


I worked at a Halloween shop every year for years, sometimes you'd just stop and think, 'what the hell did we just say?' I remember talking for half an hour about how to make a throat look like it had been slit. Just crazy!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This is amazing. I have wanted to make a cannon for years I may give it a try. Your work is fantastic and show quality. Thank you so much for sharing such high quality work.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well done. Somehow I've missed your updates. I'm going to have to fix that. I've made a few cannon props so it's nice to see how others make theirs as well.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Odd, I never recieved notification of these replies.. Must be as I did not sub to my own thread! Thanks for all the kind words everyone! I loved building this canon, learned a lot in the process too, most of the time my videos are me learning as I go and just sharing the experience.


----------

